# Kramer Hinoki Cutting Boards



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2011)

I just got the Kramer e-mail about his hinoki boards (again). I remember a post back at KF about this board a year or so ago, but does anyone know who produces this board for Kramer? Just wondering.

It would be kind of interesting to compare a custom order board that is similar to one that has the Kramer logo on it to see the price difference. 

http://kramerknives.com/news_email.html

I was thinking Ozark West maybe as they are already pretty expensive.

k.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I just got the Kramer e-mail about his hinoki boards (again). I remember a post back at KF about this board a year or so ago, but does anyone know who produces this board for Kramer? Just wondering.
> 
> It would be kind of interesting to compare a custom order board that is similar to one that has the Kramer logo on it to see the price difference.
> 
> ...


 
I think a while back Dave the Boardsmith posted a comment on KF regarding the Kramer board. Soft wood (Hinoki) combined with hard wood (walnut?) would likely wear out at a different rate, but ultimately, it's just another board, but this one comes with a big name surcharge. 

If you like a bit softer feel on your blades, go for cherry, otherwise all three most common types: cherry, maple, walnut are really kind to your edges. All are domestic woods and I guarantee you wont feel much difference on your knives perrormance. 

Unless you must have a Kramer board.  But then you should also get a T-Shirt.

M


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not going for one. No way. I have enough board in my kitchen right now. The people who buy $10,000+ Kramer auction knives on eBay, however, they most likely do need this board. 

Just a t-shirt for me then 

k.


----------



## Hattorichop (Jul 13, 2011)

I was able to find a place in Japan that custom made me 4 hinoki cutting boards 16.5"x12"x1"thick for $300 including shipping to Canada.

I`m not sure what Bob Kramer is charging but this should help you compare.

For the most part I have had great results with these boards.
The only time I have trouble is when I'm using my cleaver, the wood is so soft sometimes it sticks.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know why anyone would buy a farmed out board from a guy who doesn't make boards for hundreds of dollars? Why not buy direct? It's like buying a garage from a car salesman.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 13, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I don't know why anyone would buy a farmed out board from a guy who doesn't make boards for hundreds of dollars? Why not buy direct? It's like buying a garage from a car salesman.


 
Or like buying a car from a car salesman, haha.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah it isn't custom, but it is immediately available which is good for people who want what they buy quickly.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 14, 2011)

Unlike mine, most Dave's boards are available within 2 weeks, which in the world of custom work, almost instant.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jul 14, 2011)

there's that "anti-bacterial properties" thing again, is that really true? I asked that question before at KF and if I remember correctly, most people thought that bacteria gets caught in between the grains and can't get oxygen so it just dies and so no contamination occur...

so is that what he means by anti-bacterial properties? or does hinoki wood really does have enzymes or something in it that kills bacteria?

Karlo


----------



## Tristan (Jul 14, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Unlike mine, most Dave's boards are available within 2 weeks, which in the world of custom work, almost instant.


 
I've personal experience of both your work and Dave's, and what I will say at this point is that i was tremendously impressed by your work. 

However, I also know for a fact that what you stated in that sentence about the 2 week timeline can be extremely, terribly wrong


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 14, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I've personal experience of both your work and Dave's, and what I will say at this point is that i was tremendously impressed by your work.
> 
> However, I also know for a fact that what you stated in that sentence about the 2 week timeline can be extremely, terribly wrong


 
Oops... I was under assumption that was the case, and now that I think about it, it is probably unrealistic unless it's a rush order. 

M


----------



## Ichi (Jul 14, 2011)

I would have bought 3 of them nice looking boards if they had kanji. :bashhead:
You can find hinoki boards online from 119.00 - 149.00 
I happen to agree with the statement, Cadillac of cutting surfaces :thumbsup2:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 14, 2011)

Ichi said:


> ...
> I happen to agree with the statement, Cadillac of cutting surfaces :thumbsup2:


 
Chevy perhaps? Looks very plain to me and too soft. I'd take cherry any time over hinoki. Same applies to Western steels over Japanese steels (white or blue)
M


----------



## frostbyte3964 (Aug 14, 2012)

Note the size of the Kramer board too. It's HUGE compared to other cheaper boards I have found. 24 x 18 x 1.5. Ebay has an 18 x 12 x 1.25 for $150 and that's less than 1/2 the wood so it's similarly priced and much better looking. I'm in the search for something now so if there's better deals, guide me. ^_^


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 14, 2012)

frostbyte3964 said:


> Note the size of the Kramer board too. It's HUGE compared to other cheaper boards I have found. 24 x 18 x 1.5. Ebay has an 18 x 12 x 1.25 for $150 and that's less than 1/2 the wood so it's similarly priced and much better looking. I'm in the search for something now so if there's better deals, guide me. ^_^



The BoardSmith. Second to none. http://www.theboardsmith.com/


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 14, 2012)

The whole disclaimer of the wood being related to cypress/ cedar and having an oft putting odor/ taste is rather worrisome to me....

Not sure I want my food to taste like grandmas closet.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 14, 2012)

Ichi said:


> I would have bought 3 of them nice looking boards if they had kanji. :bashhead:



Really? Saying what? :dontknow:


Chris,
The smell fades away with use and doesn't impart any off flavors to food.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 14, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> The whole disclaimer of the wood being related to cypress/ cedar and having an oft putting odor/ taste is rather worrisome to me....
> 
> Not sure I want my food to taste like grandmas closet.



it's a CYA. i've used a couple hinoki boards at friend's places (Shun boards, in both cases), and they weren't like that at all. just a slight fresh smell on the board that was new. the older board didn't smell at all. nothing impacted the food cut.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 14, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Really? Saying what? :dontknow:


Chop Chop

We have a tree that grows around here Port Orford Cedar that is actually a cypress.
The scent in it seems to last forever. Smells like a lemon cedar.
I should check a piece and see if it imparts any taste into food.

Sorry about going off on a tangent. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 14, 2012)

port Orford cedar is often called Hinoki of the west


----------

